# how do i back up files from a HDD/DVD recorder



## waynenz (Oct 10, 2009)

i tried to post this in home theatre and no response so maybe someone can help here, cheers


i have a hitachi HDD/dvd recorder, dv-ds161a, and have lost the manual for it.
what i would like top do is back up all the files that i have saved to it, ie films of the family and holidays, is there a way to do this from my ageing hardware?
i would prefer to back the files up to dvd or removable hard drive so that if the worst happens to the recorder i have not just lost the entire lot. right now i have about 80gb worth or film so removable hard drive might be easier

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi waynenz 

This is the only manual I can find.

Hope it helps.


----------



## waynenz (Oct 10, 2009)

looks like a winner to me, cheers!
i had a major looka around for a manual and couldnt find one so many thanks


----------

